

Why a standard resume is not enough for hiring - lazydon
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201405/jason-fried/hiring-based-on-effort-not-resumes.html

======
bavcyc
Interesting concept, now I'm wondering how to apply it to a typical advert
where the screening is done by HR using keywords on the resume.

